

Corporate Acquisitions Of Startups – Why Do They Fail? - rmason
http://www.forbes.com/sites/steveblank/2014/04/22/corporate-acquisitions-of-startups-why-do-they-fail/

======
rmason
I think Steve Blank has laid out a perfect rule set for corporations acquiring
a startup. The only question is whether corporations realize the gift he's
handed them.

